# Nigerian Dwarf Goats



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

I got an Alpine doeling late this summer and completely fell in love with her.  Cutest and sweetest thing ever! I was thinking that I would like to go ahead and only continue breeding with Alpines, but after a bit of research, I am getting the feeling that she is the exception and not the rule when it comes to Alpine temperaments. So, I started to do some research on Nigerians, and realized that they are great for backyard farmers and they produce well for their size. Any thoughts on the breed or where I could find any does in Northwest Ohio?  I don't really know what to look for when it comes to this breed, so any advice is welcomed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too bad you aren't closer to me. I'm in North Central Ohio. I just had twins born yesterday. I love the Nigerians.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Too bad you aren't closer to me. I'm in North Central Ohio. I just had twins born yesterday. I love the Nigerians.


North Central, that can't be THAT far!  What city?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sullivan


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good choice! 

Check out the breeder listing: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f199/breeder-listing-state-101133/


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Sullivan


2.5 hours.  Darn. You need to post pictures of the babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

emma_c said:


> 2.5 hours.  Darn. You need to post pictures of the babies!


That isn't bad! Maybe you two could meet halfway.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

nigerians are just mini dairy goats. So you look for the same structure as the standard goats. The only thing for us is the height limitation.

HTH,


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/katy-cupcake-kidded-135997/


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

emma_c said:


> 2.5 hours.  Darn. You need to post pictures of the babies!


When we were starting our herd, we drove from Beckley, WV to North Central Ohio to get our buck, and then down through Cincinatti to get our two does, made a huge circle! LOL! It was a long hard trip for us, just half as hard for the goats, but we are soooo glad we made the trip. Of course, it was in June, much better weather than now.

If you can see a way to do it, I would recommend going to Sullivan and getting that little buckling from KSalvangno. If he is anything like his Sire, he will be an excellent buck, and the blue eyes are a very desirable trait.

We love our little ND's. They are the sweetest little animals, easy to care for, and if you have to take to the vet, they will fit in a large dog kennel in the back of your SUV! My biggest weighs only 90 pounds. They have a wonderful temperment and are just a joy to care for.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't have any experience with standard size goats (although i AM getting a lamanch lol) anyway i do know this about my herd my negerians are really gentle and friendly. They come up and nuzzle me and want my attention anytime they see me. They aren't a loud bunch unless it's feeding time and they they will holler at me. All in all I'm pleased being owned by nigerians!!


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/katy-cupcake-kidded-135997/


Karen, they are beautiful!!! Are you considering selling the doe? I can totally understand if you want to keep her. )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I will be offering her for sale along with her brother.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes, I will be offering her for sale along with her brother.


Okay, keep me posted!  I might be able to swing it, and could call her Christmas present.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

emma_c said:


> Okay, keep me posted!  I might be able to swing it, and could call her Christmas present.


Hey, depending on what my other girl has, maybe you could really make it worth your while and bring home 2 Christmas presents! :snowcheese::window:


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Hey, depending on what my other girl has, maybe you could really make it worth your while and bring home 2 Christmas presents! :snowcheese::window:


  Well, it is always better to introduce two together... Haha! Keep me posted.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I am new to goats and started with 2 Nigerian does (in milk) in July. SOOOOO glad I did. They're wonderful. One is larger for the breed, but I think still small compared to most goats. Her head is about waist high. The other, her head is barely past my knees. She's absolutely adorable. As a first freshener, the small doe was milking 2c/day when I got her (3mo after kidding). Older doe was milking about the same, but they'd been drying her off when I got her. I actually got her back UP to 2c/day. For us, this is perfect. We get a quart a day even now that they've started to decline in production - it was a half gallon/day at their peak. That was actually a little too much for us. I'm looking forward to making stuff (cheese, etc) with the milk next year when they're in their peak again. 

Nigerian's milk is amazing. Sweet, creamy. I like it a LOT better than the goat milk I got at my local co-op. Not sure what breed of goat that was from, but it was definitely "goatier" than ND milk. j

My larger doe is a bit stubborn but still VERY sweet. My small one is like a puppy. I don't have any experience with other breeds... but Nigerians are super sweet, mine are easy to contain (I have a 4' chain link fence and they've never gotten out) and of course they don't require as much feed as larger goats. I love my girls!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

lol -- my daughter loved the alpine she borrowed for showmanship at fair (her nigerian was a spoiled baby who was carried too much and now sets her heels and expects to be carried if you want her to go your direction) -- but felt the alpines were too big (Myst was well behaved, but if she decided to go somewhere, she could drag Rhi). We've looked into and made arrangements with a local breeder to get a mini-alpine in spring -- best of both breeds from what I can see!


----------

